# [V] 2 Tickets RAMMSTEIN (20.12.09 - Velodrom Berlin - freie Platzwahl Innenraum - aus



## Cryptic-Ravage (18. Juli 2009)

Hi.

Leider hat mein Kumpel nun doch keinen Urlaub  bekommen und allein hinfahren oder mit jemandem der Rammstein net mag lohnt sich nicht wirklich.

Deswegen biete ich an:

*Zwei Tickets* (bereits ordnungsgemäß bezahlt und gebucht über die offizielle Rammstein-Homepage, Bestätigung bekommt ihr natürlich nach dem Kauf übertragen) *für das Rammstein-Konzert am 20.12.09 im Velodrom Berlin!
Freie Platzwahl, Innenraum.*

Tickets sind seit langem komplett ausverkauft, sind also die letzten die ihr bekommen könnt.
Laut den AGBs der Rammstein-HP werden die Tickets spätestens 10 Tage vor dem jeweiligen Konzert versendet. Würde die dann direkt an euch schicken lassen.

Macht mal Angebote, dann schau ich ob ich sie hier verkaufe oder nicht!   


_*-Cryptic-*_


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: [V] 2 Tickets RAMMSTEIN (20.12.09 - Velodrom Berlin - freie Platzwahl Innenraum -*

Ich setz mal nen Preis fest, is besser als Vorschläge denke ich:



*220€ inkl. Versand *


----------



## Boesor (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: [V] 2 Tickets RAMMSTEIN (20.12.09 - Velodrom Berlin - freie Platzwahl Innenraum -*



			
				Cryptic-Ravage am 19.07.2009 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich setz mal nen Preis fest, is besser als Vorschläge denke ich:
> 
> 
> 
> *220€ inkl. Versand *



Was war der originalpreis?


----------



## DoktorX (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: [V] 2 Tickets RAMMSTEIN (20.12.09 - Velodrom Berlin - freie Platzwahl Innenraum -*

147,90€ + 20€ Vorverkaufsgebühr

Quelle: http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php?t=638078


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: [V] 2 Tickets RAMMSTEIN (20.12.09 - Velodrom Berlin - freie Platzwahl Innenraum -*

http://tickets.rammsteinshop.de/tickets/

Einfach runterscrollen.


----------



## Boesor (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: [V] 2 Tickets RAMMSTEIN (20.12.09 - Velodrom Berlin - freie Platzwahl Innenraum -*



			
				Spassbremse am 19.07.2009 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> http://tickets.rammsteinshop.de/tickets/
> 
> Einfach runterscrollen.



Danke.


----------



## babajager (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: [V] 2 Tickets RAMMSTEIN (20.12.09 - Velodrom Berlin - freie Platzwahl Innenraum -*



			
				Boesor am 19.07.2009 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 19.07.2009 17:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sind die immer so teuer?? 

ps: würde mir nix aus machen hätte ich zeit würde ich gingehen.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: [V] 2 Tickets RAMMSTEIN (20.12.09 - Velodrom Berlin - freie Platzwahl Innenraum -*



			
				babajager am 22.07.2009 01:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 19.07.2009 17:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei dieser Tour ja, aber das sind die auch wert. Kenn keine andere Band die soo geile Shows abliefert wie Rammstein.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: [V] 2 Tickets RAMMSTEIN (20.12.09 - Velodrom Berlin - freie Platzwahl Innenraum -*

und hoch!

205€ inkl. - mein letztes Wort!    

Sonst gehn die Karten Montag zu Ebay.


----------



## Christian2510 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: [V] 2 Tickets RAMMSTEIN (20.12.09 - Velodrom Berlin - freie Platzwahl Innenraum -*

Kann es nicht eventuell sein, dass das Rammstein-Management die Tickets bis zum entgültigen Versand zehn Tage vor Konzertbeginn noch personalisiert und ähnliches?


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: [V] 2 Tickets RAMMSTEIN (20.12.09 - Velodrom Berlin - freie Platzwahl Innenraum -*



			
				Christian2510 am 25.07.2009 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es nicht eventuell sein, dass das Rammstein-Management die Tickets bis zum entgültigen Versand zehn Tage vor Konzertbeginn noch personalisiert und ähnliches?




Nein, das ist nur bei Ticket Nummer 3+4 einer Person der Fall, nicht aber bei den ersten beiden. Und da ich nur 2 habe fällt das ohnehin weg.
Aber selbst wenn jemand 4 Tickets hat kann er ja als Namen den Namen des Käufers eintragen lassen.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: [V] 2 Tickets RAMMSTEIN (20.12.09 - Velodrom Berlin - freie Platzwahl Innenraum -*

Karten wurden bei Ebay verkauft, Thread kann also geschlossen werden!


----------

